# Cant find website



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

I cannot for the life of me find Bonnie Palmers website.. does she still have one?? also has anyone ever gotten a pup from Hylan Acres Maltese & Yorkshire Terriers ???


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I think her website is http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/
Not sure about Hylan Acres


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.hylanacres.com/ I have met her before when we both showed at Grove, OK. She seemed nice enough and is very competitive in the ring. She seemed more into Yorkies than Maltese at the time. This was about 2 years ago. 



Tina


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

The reason I ask about Hylan Acres is because I just discovered its about 2 miles away from my parents house. I dont recall seeing them on the AMA breeders list or reading on here about anyone getting a pup from them. Just curious.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am sorry, but I think the AMA breeders list is just a few good breeders in the USA. For the last several years it has been almost impossible for people to be accepted into the AMA. Right now they are trying to regroup and get back on track to being a decent dog club. There were some really unscrupulous people at the helm of the AMA and they are trying to get the right people into the right postions to make things better. There are lots of good breeders who are not in the AMA. Some choose not to be members and some cannot get sponsors because they live so far from other members. It takes two sponsors and they must come to your house to inspect you. Then you can only be accepted into the club one time a year at the annual meeting. 

Anne from Hylan Maltese is an okay breeder. I would check her out. She quoted me a high price for a Maltese male a few years ago when I was showing Tiffany at Grove, OK. She was showing Yorkies at the time. Her pedigrees are good and from Champion stock. 

I am just saying that because you are not on the AMA breeders list doesn't mean you are a bad or not so good breeder. It's all about politics. If you want to be exclusive and accept only certain people into your club, then that is the way it is.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

I have been searching on here for a reputable breeder that and have found several, and I also just search the net for them and its hard!! Im so gullible, its hard trying to weed out the "bad" ones from the "good" ones. We are trying to find a little girl maltese, arent really looking that hard right now, I want to get her after I move in June. I was interested about Hylan because its so close and I wouldnt have to worry about shipping or anything, but if they are that expensive, I will look elsewhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have been searching on here for a reputable breeder that and have found several, and I also just search the net for them and its hard!! Im so gullible, its hard trying to weed out the "bad" ones from the "good" ones. We are trying to find a little girl maltese, arent really looking that hard right now, I want to get her after I move in June. I was interested about Hylan because its so close and I wouldnt have to worry about shipping or anything, but if they are that expensive, I will look elsewhere. Any suggestions?[/B]



Maybe if you told your price range, we could make recommendations.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

less than 2000 for sure, 1500 or less would be good about a thousand would be perfect. (Less than a thousand would be marvelous, but probably not realistic)


----------

